# Big one comin for Iowa!!!



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

Got this off of Weatherbug. Looks like its time to saddle up!!payup payup Hwy 34 runs right through Mt. Pleasant.

Urgent - Winter Weather Message National Weather Service Quad Cities IA IL 302 AM CST Sun Feb 11 2007

... A Winter Storm Is On The Way...

.A Prolonged Period Of Snow And Wind Will Impact The Region Monday Through Tuesday. While The Exact Track And Strength Of This Storm Are Still To Be Determined... It Appears Likely That Locations Along And South Of Highway 30 Will See Significant Snow And Blowing Snow... Resulting In Potentially Dangerous Travel Conditions.

Benton-Linn-Jones-Iowa-Johnson-Cedar-Clinton-Muscatine-Scott- Keokuk-Washington-Louisa-Jefferson-Henry IA-Des Moines-Van Buren- Lee-Whiteside-Rock Island-Henry IL-Bureau-Putnam-Mercer-Henderson- Warren-Hancock-Mcdonough-Scotland-Clark- Including The Cities Of... Vinton... Cedar Rapids... Anamosa... Marengo... Iowa City... Tipton... Clinton... Muscatine... Bettendorf... Davenport... Sigourney... Washington... Wapello... Fairfield... Mount Pleasant... Burlington... Keosauqua... .Fort Madison... Sterling... Rock Falls... Moline... Rock Island... Kewanee... Princeton... Hennepin... Aledo... Oquawka... Monmouth... Carthage... Macomb... Memphis... Kahoka 302 AM CST Sun Feb 11 2007

... Winter Storm Watch In Effect From Monday Morning Through Tuesday Morning...

The National Weather Service In Quad Cities Has Issued A Winter Storm Watch... Which Is In Effect From Monday Morning Through Tuesday Morning.

Snow Is Expected To Spread North And East Across The Watch Area Monday Morning And Afternoon. By Late Afternoon Monday... Blowing And Drifting Snow Is Likely To Combine With Falling Snow To Produce Dangerous Travel Conditions In Areas Along And South Of Highway 30. At This Time...* It Appears That Snow Totals Of 4 To 8 Inches Are Likely Between Highway 30 And Highway 34... And 6 To 10 Inches Along And South Of Highway 34. Locally Higher Amounts Will Be Possible... Especially In Southeast Iowa And West Central Illinois.* Monday Night And Tuesday Morning... Visibilities Are Expected To Drop Below One Quarter Mile At Times Due To Snow And Blowing Snow As Northeast Winds Increase To 20 To 30 Mph.

A Winter Storm Watch Means There Is A Potential For Significant Snow... Sleet ... And/Or Ice Accumulations That Would Seriously Impact Travel. Monitor Later Forecasts For Updates


----------



## Rcgm (Dec 17, 2000)

Looks like a good one for you guys.Good luck and be safe.



RCGM
Brad


----------



## iakentdoz (Dec 20, 2005)

Oh boy. Time to get ready. 4-8" sure would be cool. I don't remember the last time we got a real storm. Most people around here think 4" is bad and don't know how to drive in it.


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

That would be a nice storm again for us....the last one on Tuesday was suppose to bring 2"-4" but we got 5". That was fun. Make the payup boys!!!!


----------

